
Ask HN: Best keyboard for Mac? - KuhlMensch
Its been a while since this was last asked:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8368101<p>I tend to stab the low profile keys of my mac keyboards a little hard, and I&#x27;m noticing a little bit of discomfort :(<p>So, it is time to look at alternatives. Potentially a quiet mechanical or a high quality rubber dome.<p>Anyone fell in love with a mac&#x2F;keyboard pairing lately?
======
jburwell
It fails the quiet test, but the Unicomp IBM Model M clones [1] are excellent.
They licensed the patents from IBM, and have updated the design for updated
layouts and USB. In particular, the SpaceSaver M [2] is a IBM Model M with the
Mac layout and USB connection. I have one of the Ultra Classics, and I love
it. However, it is not quiet which is not an issue as I work from home. They
do offer a quiet key option, but I have no experience with it.

[1]: [http://www.pckeyboard.com/](http://www.pckeyboard.com/) [2]:
[http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/category/SpacesaverM](http://www.pckeyboard.com/page/category/SpacesaverM)

------
brudgers
Because a Windows style keyboard can [still] be reconfigured using OSX, [1] it
might be worth considering the Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000. They're
inexpensive (as little as $30 US at some retailers), reasonably robust (I've
considered replacing mine due to unreadable keycaps not mechanical problems),
and for me the layout ergonomics trumps a bar style layout with mechanical
switches.

My suspicion is that Microsoft dog fooded these. Anyway, it might be cheap and
easy enough to try as a solution.

Good luck.

[1] [http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/17/how-to-remap-windows-
keyboard-...](http://9to5mac.com/2016/03/17/how-to-remap-windows-keyboard-
buttons-match-mac-layout/)

~~~
textread
@brudgers A quick question regarding Microsoft Natural Ergonomic 4000 on OSX:
How to get the row of keys above the function keys to be detected on a Mac?

~~~
brudgers
A quick Google shows that at one time some of them were automatically
detected, yet others weren't. StackOverflow indicates that some Linux tools
for observing keycodes have been ported to OSX from time to time. There's
probably some research and effort to get corner cases covered.

On the other hand, it's not as if all those keys are available on alternative
keyboards such as the Model M or the Happy Hacking. Hence it might not be
worth penalizing the MSNE 4000 over what doesn't work too heavily.

To be clear, I run Linux primarily and Windows secondarily and OSX not at all
and even under Windows I don't use the multi-media keys other than I once
remapped the back and forward buttons under the scroll stick. The main reason
I use and recommend MSNE 4000 is ergonomics.

The best resource I've found on keyboard ergonomics is Xah Lee's keyboard
guide:

[http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboard_review_gallery.html](http://xahlee.info/kbd/keyboard_review_gallery.html)

In the end, it's a matter of finding what works for me. The other keyboard I
like is the Thinkpad's. YMMV.

------
carise
I splurged and got myself a used Happy Hacking Pro 2 keyboard, just to see
what the hype was all about. It's quiet, blank, and very fun to type on.

I also have a Leopold Otaku with Cherry MX brown keys. It's not as quiet as
the HHK but I like the tactile feedback. I like the tenkeyless form factor
better than the HHK because I use arrow keys sometimes.

And before those 2 expensive ones, I had a MS Natural ergonomic 4000 which was
a good, inexpensive and comfortable keyboard. I had the one with the very
stiff space-bar but I think the newer versions' keys were less stiff.

Good luck on your search. My dream keyboard would be one with the MS 4000
ergonomic layout and the keys of the HHK. But I've spent enough on keyboards
for awhile. :)

~~~
textread
MS 4000 with mechanical keys is my dream keyboard too,

Is the market for such a niche product large enough for a kickstarter project
?

~~~
carise
It looks like it. There is the Ergodox ([https://ergodox-
ez.com](https://ergodox-ez.com)) and the Ultimate Hacking Keyboard
([https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/](https://ultimatehackingkeyboard.com/)),
which were/are both crowdfunded and have an ergo layout. I've also seen in a
forum where someone hacked their Ms4000 to have Cherry MX keys.

------
damptowel
Just get the loudest one so your superiors kick themselves for going with that
open floorplan.

~~~
itsdf
IBM Model M just to piss everyone off.

------
mindcrash
Das Keyboard 4 Professional for Mac:
[http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional-for-
ma...](http://www.daskeyboard.com/daskeyboard-4-professional-for-mac/)

Some nice to knows: has a builtin 2 port USB 3.0 hub (superhandy for USB
sticks and the like), N Key Rollover over USB, and a footbar which also can be
repurposed as a ruler.

Can be purchased with Greetech brown (tactile) or blue (clicky) switches.

------
velocitypsycho
I've been very happy with the Logitech solar keyboard for mac. Feels good
enough, and you can't beat that it never runs out of juice if you're in a room
with a window. [https://secure.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-
key...](https://secure.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-
keyboard-k750-mac)

~~~
deepaksurti
+10. agreed, logitech solar keyboard is IIRC the first one where I haven't had
a chance to think this keyboard does not work well. It has just faded in the
background. Nothing to bother about the battery life.

Extra: the numeric keypad is a great addition for me personally, as I do/learn
Blender modeling in my free time where having the numeric keypad is really
required.

------
lastofus
I've been pretty happy with the ergonomics of the Kinesis Freestyle 2. The
fact that it's 2 pieces means it can be adjusted to fit your body and desk
exactly which is more than can be said about any other fixed body keyboard.

[http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-blue-pc/](http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-blue-pc/)

------
miguelrochefort
Kinesis Advantage

[https://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage-for-pc-mac/)

It's ergonomic, mechanical, and has Mac support.

------
marklabedz
I have a Matias Tactile Pro that I'm quite fond of, but its loud. A quick
glance at their website and it looks like they now have a "quiet" version. I
might have to give that a try...

------
0942v8653
It's easy to reconfigure a regular keyboard to have the same modifiers and
same key locations as a Mac keyboard. Don't let the symbols on the keycaps
deter you from choosing one you like.

------
Spooky23
I still use my old Apple white keyboard. It's a dirt magnet, but a comfy
keyboard.

